# oaked elderberry



## BobF (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got a taste of my oaked elderberry as I racked it off of the oak. It was great before, now it is awesome - if I do say so myself! It's at the 6-8 month point since coming out of the primary. No back sweetening yet. I don't think it's going to need it.

3 gal batch, 3#/gal. 3/4 cup of medium toast am oak chips for approx 2-1/2 months.

I have juice from 9# (1g) + 18# more in the freezer. I've only made one trip out so far this year to harvest. They weren't quite ready yet. Gonna go again Sat morning.

Tasting results like this makes it all worth while! I'll be making this 6g at a time in the future.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 12, 2010)

How did the oak chips affect the flavor?

What was the before and after tastes?


----------



## BobF (Aug 12, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> How did the oak chips affect the flavor?
> 
> What was the before and after tastes?


 
The oak definitely added complexity. I have a small glass worth set aside for a proper wine glass tasting later. It's still lingering after 15 minutes, with a bit a vanilla and smoked cherries playing at the back of the roof of my mouth.

Prior to oaking it was very good, but for reasons I can't explain, my first thought was "I gotta oak this!" - so I did. It didn't seem thin at all before, but the oak seems to have given the impression of heavier body as well.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 13, 2010)

The batch I made from the Vinter's concentrate, I oaked a gallon of it. It is 4 months now (I know, way to early) and I opened a bottle of it the other night just to see. It was quite tasty. I only went with about 6-7 cubes of med-frech roast oak for 6 weeks. I'll definately be oaking some of the batch I have going now. I'll oak a gallon then I'll be making a 6 gallon batch and will likely oak 3 gallons of it.


----------



## BobF (Aug 13, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> The batch I made from the Vinter's concentrate, I oaked a gallon of it. It is 4 months now (I know, way to early) and I opened a bottle of it the other night just to see. It was quite tasty. I only went with about 6-7 cubes of med-frech roast oak for 6 weeks. I'll definately be oaking some of the batch I have going now. I'll oak a gallon then I'll be making a 6 gallon batch and will likely oak 3 gallons of it.


 
I gave it a thoughtful tasting last eve. Very much like a good cab sauv for texture and mouthfeel, but with the flavor of elder. I'm VERY pleased.

SWMBO had a bottle of sweet blackberry (commercial) handy, so I did a quick blending trial. 25% blackberry was very nice, but too sweet.

I have a batch of blackberry aging now, so I will definitely be doing part of these blended.


----------

